# Small chunks on top of yogurt



## christelle (Nov 22, 2014)

Talk to me about goat milk composition over the lactation cycle- I know butterfat increases in the fall. Are milk protein levels higher in the spring? I'm asking because my yogurt this spring has small chunks on the top after incubation. This didn't happen in the fall. I have a feeling it has something to do with the milk composition. Ideas?


----------

